# Blood red mini carpet anemone



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience with these, I got one attached to a huge zoa colony that I purchased yesterday..... The store pointed it out to me and seeing as they already told me the price for the colony, they gave me the mini carpet as a gift. I have to say, it is quite neat to look at and I'm told it won't grow much larger than a toonie, and the LFS told me they are hard to come by, so I want to care and nurture it as much as possible, I can't seem to find much online about them other than the outrageous price that they go for. So if anybody can give me some guidance about my awesome "hitchhiker" anything would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Faith04 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with these, I got one attached to a huge zoa colony that I purchased yesterday..... The store pointed it out to me and seeing as they already told me the price for the colony, they gave me the mini carpet as a gift. I have to say, it is quite neat to look at and I'm told it won't grow much larger than a toonie, and the LFS told me they are hard to come by, so I want to care and nurture it as much as possible, I can't seem to find much online about them other than the outrageous price that they go for. So if anybody can give me some guidance about my awesome "hitchhiker" anything would be appreciated!!!!


I think they are the Mini Maxi carpet anemones- i never heard about being a small as a toonie....

what I know so far is that yes they are expensive. and also, they eat stuff still. Like Kweli has his snails being eaten by his mini carpets all the time. But great find!!!!!


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

It sure was a great find, I'm not sure of the proper name, but googled it under the name I gave this thread.... Not much out there for sure. It did munch down on brine shrimp this morning, so I'm quite happy he's eating, currently he's only the size of a quarter and his mouth is a stunning green. Very pretty to look at, my husband thinks I'm nuts because I look in the tank every hour at him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Faith04 said:


> It sure was a great find, I'm not sure of the proper name, but googled it under the name I gave this thread.... Not much out there for sure. It did munch down on brine shrimp this morning, so I'm quite happy he's eating, currently he's only the size of a quarter and his mouth is a stunning green. Very pretty to look at, my husband thinks I'm nuts because I look in the tank every hour at him!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


instead typing blood red, just do mini carpet anemone. As far as a I know, there are not many if any just one kind of mini's but they come in different colours. If it is what I think, it is a MINI MAXI anemome.

Post some pics!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Stichodactyla Tapetum.....S. Tapetum.....*

Perform an internet search for: "Stichodactyla Tapetum"

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39278

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2232456

Mr. Wilson and I (and a few others) believe that these anemones may be in a separate category just outside of the Stichodactyla Tapetum grouping....but this will give you an idea.  Nice little find. Enjoy.


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Taipan, that's exactly what I have! thanks for the link to the thread, very cool. Now I can hope mine thrive and split as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

No problem Good luck. You'll find anemones to be quite addictive.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Taipan said:


> No problem Good luck. You'll find anemones to be quite addictive.


Your a nem whore lol

-dan


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got a pink green one on sale at BA about a year ago and love it! You may discover that it moves around in your tank if it doesn't like its current location. Mine all opened up is the size of a woman's palm so your little guy will grow... Spot feed it with a syringe. I love mine and regret not getting both while they were on sale at $20 each. 

Here's a great article about these guys:

http://www.coralmagazine-us.com/content/mini-carpets-perfect-small-sea-anemones


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

is a mini-maxi..... they told her not more than a toonie size... unless is another kind and not a mini maxi... it will grow up to 5-6inches

And can eat some small fish, inverts. I have conflictive emotions towards carpets  I love them, but I wont get one.

Now, if it was for free, different story!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've had mine in a 30G tall (so a small footprint) and so far (one year) knock on wood... My pistol shrimp, six line wrasse, and watchman goby have remained unharmed...


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

It is definitely a Red Tapetum Anemone, Red has the id


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*For you Hard Core Aficionados......*

Scroll down to the bottom of this article and internet search to your heart's content:

http://www.coralmagazine-us.com/content/mini-carpets-perfect-small-sea-anemones


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Great read, thank you for the link!



Taipan said:


> Scroll down to the bottom of this article and internet search to your heart's content:
> 
> http://www.coralmagazine-us.com/content/mini-carpets-perfect-small-sea-anemones


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of him, not of the best angle, he decided that the rock he came on wasn't as good as this one, in person he is quite bright, taken with a iPhone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

yikes, looks like its getting ready to attack you while you sleep.

I am willing to house it in my tank if you like = )
I have 4 mini carpets... love them.. but they have made their area of my tank the "snail graveyard"


----------

